# any site can download cooking show dvd or vcd?



## chinachef (May 16, 2004)

like THE NAKED CHEF 's  show


----------



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*HUH?*

I would love to help answer your question but the problem is that I don't understand it. Are you looking for online cooking instructions with video? i am sure many of us can help but you'll have to be a tad more specific on what you are seeking. /rayt721


----------



## chinachef (May 31, 2004)

just want to find the cooking show,anybody,just learn,because i am a chinese chef,living in china,can not watch tv from oversea.


----------



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*HGTV: Cooking Demos*

While I cannot help with television shows over the Internet, there are some cooking demos that you can view at Link: www.foodtv.com. On the left side, you will see options and one of them is for cooking demos. Maybe an email to the FoodTV producers could provide you with other suggestions? It is nice to have you visiting us from China. /rayt721


----------



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*OOPS ... Forgot to say...*

When you enter the FoodTV link, you will select the tab at the top that reads "COOKING" in order to have access for the link for the cooking demos on the left. Hope this helps!  /rayt


----------



## chinachef (May 31, 2004)

*thanks a lot*

thanks a lot!


----------



## fcrosson (Sep 4, 2004)

Chinachef, go to www.epicurious.com. They have good technique videos.


----------

